# Please flag this youtube video



## Kalandra

WARNING: THE LINK BELOW IS EXTREMELY DISTURBING. IT IS OF ANIMAL ABUSE.

This link was sent to me in email. It is of a hedgehog being abused to force it to scream. I highly recommend IMMEDIATELY pausing the video as it will bring up some serious emotions. I wish there was something more I could do, but I'm posting it here to at least see if we can get it flagged and removed from youtube.






ETA:

A petition has been created to try to get youtube to remove this video:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/327/442/ ... cid=FB_TAF


----------



## Tara151

Flagged. I paused it immediately.


----------



## jerseymike1126

I also flagged it for abuse and will be spreading this to get it taken down.


----------



## LarryT

Flagged and reposted on FB! Youtube needs their butts whipped too, this has been up for like over 5 months! :shock:  :x


----------



## Kalandra

It has, and it looked like some of the comments, tho I didn't read all, flagged it before. I fear that youtube never really removes anything, but we can at least try.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Flagged.
Omg  So horrible the poor thing...


----------



## Christemo

Flagged, put it on my FB and tumblr.

Last time I found an animal abuse video, it took a call to the local police department where the video was filmed and the ASPCA.


----------



## sublunary

This is what I hate about YouTube... get accused of using something copyrighted, video goes down. Post something that pisses off certain interest groups, they flag you and it goes down. But things like this stay up.

I can't even think about the people who would do things like this, let alone video it. People are horrible.


----------



## Immortalia

Flagged for animal abuse.

For brain bleach and to give you back some hope for humanity, here's a better link... with fluffy ducks http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video?id=7622622


----------



## Melly

This is DISGUSTING I am so upset!! I have also flagged the video for abuse.

If there's one thing that really winds me up, it's people who abuse and take advantage of the defenseless. What a C**T (Sorry for my language but it was well deserved!!)


----------



## ashh51191

I could cry this horrified me! I don't know why watched it & I didn't just flag it! I couldn't even get 30 seconds in ugh


----------



## rosieposie89

I flagged it too. How disgusting, it's hard to believe people can behave like that


----------



## moxieberry

I didn't even bother watching it. Just knowing it exists pisses me off plenty, and I read the description. Flagged as animal abuse and passed it on.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry

I posted it in a few places and flagged it.

This is why I dislike people.


----------



## moxieberry

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> This is why I dislike people.


This exactly.


----------



## shivers316

What a piece of trash. I flagged it and sent the link to all of my friends to do so as well.


----------



## alyssinreality

I don't have a youtube account but my boyfriend flagged it and wrote a really nasty comment. (which I don't agree is the best way to handle it but eh, boys will be boys. At least he feels strongly about hedgies.)


----------



## wendyp

flagged! and this really made my soul cry.


----------



## chelsea.kang

Here let me pick you up by a foot and shake you around a****** and see if you scream too.

Flagged.


----------



## AngelicDarkness

Flagged and put on fb and twitter.


----------



## LarryT

When I first seen this it had 6 likes  now it has 15


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry

LarryT said:


> When I first seen this it had 6 likes  now it has 15


This is one of the things I too noticed and find deeply disturbing.


----------



## sayhedgehog

Ugh! That is absolutely disgusting and heart breaking. I flagged it and put it on my Tumblr for other hedgehog lovers to do the same.


----------



## Kalandra

Yeh, the likes really bug me too. When i first saw it the dislikes was at 170... now its up to 1140. I really wonder what it will take to make it go away.


----------



## LarryT

Kalandra said:


> Yeh, the likes really bug me too. When i first saw it the dislikes was at 170... now its up to 1140. I really wonder what it will take to make it go away.


Youtube sucks! All they care about is getting hits and making money. :evil: If you go on there looking for bad stuff it would take years to view it all.


----------



## Kalandra

Guess we can thank Google for that.


----------



## LizardGirl

Flagged it too. I watched it. I can't believe how hard you'd have to pinch a hedgehog's tail in order to dangle it from its tail alone.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Flagged  That's just disgusting! I mean, how would they feel if we hit them, or picked them up by the tail, or threw them? Not good i'd assume. I could go on forever on how these people should never ever touch an animal :x


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry

That's its leg, not tail 

There are more likes today.....


----------



## alyssinreality

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> That's its leg, not tail
> 
> There are more likes today.....


Later in the video he is dangling another hedgie by its tail.


----------



## ashh51191

i couldnt watch this but i put it on my facebook for people to flag, im going to repost it today


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry

alyssinreality said:


> greenbeansrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's its leg, not tail
> 
> There are more likes today.....
> 
> 
> 
> Later in the video he is dangling another hedgie by its tail.
Click to expand...

Oh I didn't see that, I couldn't make it all the way through.

Why would someone even do something like that?  It's so sick.


----------



## jerseymike1126

9 likes to a 1000 dislikes, at least we have a good ratio of scum to decent human beings


----------



## Carabelli

Flagged!!!


----------



## LarryT

Sign this petition it may help
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/327/442/ ... cid=FB_TAF


----------



## cleibson

Thanks Larry! I signed it hopefully that will be taken down soon, I couldn't bring myself to even watch but hopefully this will help.


----------



## hanhan27

I disliked and flagged it. 

That video literally made me cry. People disgust me.


----------



## Chadwick23

WoW I've sadly seen abuse videos on dogs and cats and such but a hedgehog! Theres nothing in the world a hedgehog can do to make some1 want to do that! I hope those A**h***s burn in **** for making that hedgie suffer, that poor hedgie definitely has a shorter life now


----------



## Kalandra

I added the link to the petition to the first post.


----------



## raerysdyk

I couldn't watch more than a few seconds of the video. What a scum bag! :x I flagged the post and signed the petition. Ugh, I hope he rots!


----------



## atichy

Flagged and signed petition..he sounded so pitiful..poor baby...just makes me want to smack  the idiot and cuddle the baby...


----------



## lehaley

I saw this posted on another website a few days ago and immediately flagged it. I love how YouTube is quick to remove anything that even remotely resembles copyright infringement, but leaving videos of animal abuse is perfectly acceptable to them. :roll:


----------



## pickles17

So I watched this video and commented on it how it was disgusting and also commented "How do you know it's not in pain?"

I received this reply from someone 

"Science? Research? Experience dealing with Animals rather than just being an American sitting at a Burger King stuffing their faces raging at what they perceive to be animal abuse?"

Haha, gave me a good laugh figuring I am a Canadian vegan with plenty of hedgehog experience.


----------



## pickles17

Oh yeah, I also asked this person to share their wealth of experience, research and science with me that says screaming hedgehogs being held by their tails and feet is not painful. I shall await response...but I'm not counting on anything. haha.


----------



## jerseymike1126

I think the screaming out in pain is a sign it hurts...also tell him some of us prefer white castle


----------



## panda

flagged.
i watched just enough to see that it really was what its titled... part of me didnt want to believe that the title was really what the video entailed... 
i'm simply disgusted.


----------



## LarryT

Video has been removed!!!!!!


----------



## hedgieluv

Yay for it being removed!! I couldn't bring myself to look. Makes me sick.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry

YAY!!! *happy dance!* So happy it was removed


----------



## Rainy

I'm so glad it's taken down. Not only was it abuse of an animal, but it was a "HOW TO" abuse video. That is disgusting! So glad it's gone!  :lol:    :lol: :lol:


----------



## sayhedgehog

Yay! That is great news! The power of animal lovers everywhere!


----------



## jerseymike1126

Now how do we locate the guy in the video? I want to make a "how to make an idiot scream" youtube video


----------



## Chadwick23

jerseymike1126 said:


> Now how do we locate the guy in the video? I want to make a "how to make an idiot scream" youtube video


If you did that you'd be no better then the idiot abusing the poor hedgehog


----------



## Kalandra

Yippee! I guess there is a way to make them take down a video.


----------



## LarryT

Chadwick23 said:


> jerseymike1126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do we locate the guy in the video? I want to make a "how to make an idiot scream" youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> If you did that you'd be no better then the idiot abusing the poor hedgehog
Click to expand...

I think Mike was just showing his frustration about it all, not really going to hurt anyone.


----------



## jerseymike1126

Chadwick23 said:


> jerseymike1126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now how do we locate the guy in the video? I want to make a "how to make an idiot scream" youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> If you did that you'd be no better then the idiot abusing the poor hedgehog
Click to expand...

I am just joking but your wrong. The hedgehog is an innocent animal being tortured for amusement, the guy in the video is a sadistic human who tortures animals! Kind of reminds me of the show dexter. Hes a killer but good...but lets not dwell on this.


----------

